# Another title finished



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooo! Congratulations to both Breeze an you. Did she get some steak?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I had to look it up, but it sound really impressive! I must say, I have a lot of admiration for all of you who compete and still have a life! Congratulations!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats Breeze and Shelley! Is an "SH" title for Senior Hunter?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to the both of you on a job well done.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, SH is the suffix title for Senior Hunter for both AKC and CKC. In UKC HRC the intermediate title is HR. So she now has all three senior titles, and as a bonus, her son Butch got his first JH leg yesterday.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! A very impressive title, for sure.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's awesome! congratulations!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome, congratulations! Is the CKC Senior test the same elements as the AKC version?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, it just adds an upland element with a quarter.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great job Breeze! Congratulations!


----------

